# Tri Ball Load



## gblrklr (Feb 9, 2008)

Back in December I ordered some "Tri-Ball" buckshot loads from Dixie Slugs.  I don't normally hunt with buckshot, but my sons had been invited to participate in a youth hunt and they were asked to use shotguns. My oldest son ended up killing a doe and the pattern looked unreal.  

These shells have 3, .60 caliber, 315 grain, hardened lead balls.  They are designed to shoot out of tight chokes and have a pattern of 3.5" at 25 yards.  I had to make sure my turkey gun was still shooting where it should be today so I took along a box of the Tri-Balls.  After shooting the turkey loads I sent a tri ball down range with the following results:





This was at 40 yards.  I expect they would work pretty well for whatever you ran across!


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 9, 2008)

I forgot to add that I shot the tri ball load on top of a turkey pattern.


----------



## TenPtr (Feb 13, 2008)

That right there is nasty.  I can assure you I will be trying some of those this upcoming season.  Those things will actually leave blood unlike many other Buckshot loads.  What is the price on those things?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 13, 2008)

tell us soon ....we want some .....or I do anyway......been wantin to do that fer years an try it out ......looks awsome


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 13, 2008)

Got a link??

I feel like that much lead would punch through the shield on a big boar hog.


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the website:
http://www.dixieslugs.com/


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx  ...stuck er in the faves .....looks awsome too.......


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 13, 2008)

I think they are $7.75 for the 3.5 inch loads.  They are pretty impressive!  I shot them out of a Rhino .660 turkey choke.


----------



## Dixie Slugs (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Justin and All...Thanks for the kind words about Dixie Slugs Tri-Ball loads!
I retired from spending my entire adult life working for the gun and ammo co's.....and opened Dixie Slugs.
I have always known, from looking at inventories, that the traditional buckshot hunter was being overlooked. I still have rifles to hunt with when the distance demands, but most hunting shots are within 100 yards in brush cover.
The Tri-Ball loads, both 3" and 3 1/2", brings out the versatility of the smoothbore for all types of game...large or small. Add to that a bird barrel and a rifled shotgun barrel...and you have a wide range of use.
There really is no comparison between regular buckshot and Tri-Ball!
It works like buckshot, but has more combined energy that many centerfire rifles within it's design hunting range.
Our sales/shipments in 2007 doubled the same in 2006....and we are still getting orders.
Thank you again and Best Regards, James


----------

